# Colic surgery - insurance bust - considering options



## pepsimaxrock (16 November 2015)

Please do not post in reply to say that you would never consider colic surgery.  That would contribute nothing at best and be unhelpful. 

My horse colicked on 4/8 and was operated for LDD straightaway. Discharged after 11 days with recovering v serious wound infection. 
That wound has been problematic since and my mare developed a very bloated abdomen. Following box rest she was turned out into tiny paddock has had in hand walking is now in large paddock on her own for about 4 hours a day. She's now lunged in wtc every other day for about 15 - 20 mins. 
The bloated abdomen has retreated somewhat. But the wound persists. She has been on loads of antibiotics noradine and Baytril amongst others. 
Vet reckons she is abcessing due to adverse reaction to internal sutures. Every so often pus breaks through the wound she is relieved and then it starts to build again. 
She is in pain when you clean her wound - daily task - but otherwise fine and happy good appetite normal temperature etc. 
I was insured but am now 3k over limit. I cannot afford even £100 more. 
Any thoughts friends?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (16 November 2015)

Ask your vet for advice, ask for a consultation at the vet practice, you may have to pts.
Without knowing the ins and the outs, you have to pts or you have to try something different eg homeopathy [I used this]. If the problem is internal, you have little option but to pts.
The horse has no knowledge of tomorrow.
I have had internal abcesses, and had sugery 3 times, and it was very minor compared to a horse.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 November 2015)

Ok it's a cat, but she had a reaction to the sutures post spaying and we were told that the only option was to remove them and to replace them with an alternative suturing material. This was done and she then healed quickly and without any further complications.


----------



## pepsimaxrock (16 November 2015)

Thanks Both
Bonkers do you mean just me n the vet/s. Without horsey there. I think that would be s good idea. I am coming to same conclusion. 
But I'm very angry at insurance company as their cover was so limited.


----------



## be positive (16 November 2015)

It sounds an awful situation and extremely unfair that having got through surgery and all the complications that can involve she is now reacting to the sutures, if you speak to the vets have a list of questions to ask so you can get everything clear, a few things come to my mind, 1 if she is abscessing internally will the wound be breaking down also, if so the prognosis may be very poor anyway, 2 have they tested the pus and targeted the infection specifically, I hope they have but if not that must be worth a go, the vets can give you a swab to save a call out and you can take it in for testing, 3 on a practical note and relating to the financial side of things, will you be covered if you pts, they may well refuse to pay out, not something you want to be thinking about but from a financial point of view you may end up paying and not getting a payout for her value.

I hope you can get to the bottom of the infection as she sounds as if she is a fighter and generally doing very well, good luck xx


----------



## pepsimaxrock (16 November 2015)

Hi there
Yes we have had a swab it showed Strep Zooepidemicus and she was treated for that with Baytril.  Shortly before she came off the baytril the wound started filling up again - its not massive but it does have to be cleaned daily and thats when she feels the pain.  Otherwise she is happy.
I think I am going to leave it a couple of weeks (as long as she stays happy) and see whether the abcess busts, giving her some relief, and whether she starts abcessing again.  Then I will speak to my vet regarding options (if its still not going well).
It is a long time (15 weeks) for a wound not to heal though   And to continue abcessing through a big gun antibiotic like Baytril.  
I am sure my insurance will not pay out for PTS.  I will have to cover that.  Its a rock and a hard place but yes I will probably have to pay out money for PTS (if it comes to that) - money that I cannot afford to spend on vet treatment 
But where and when do I draw the line.
She is a fighter - she's also a damn good little horse


----------



## Cortez (16 November 2015)

If your horse is reacting to the sutures and has abscessed as a result, surely she will not suddenly stop being allergic and will continue to react as long as the sutures are in place? What does your vet say?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (16 November 2015)

pepsimaxrock said:



			Thanks Both
Bonkers do you mean just me n the vet/s. Without horsey there. I think that would be s good idea. I am coming to same conclusion. 
But I'm very angry at insurance company as their cover was so limited.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that is what I mean, you go to the surgery and have a chat, it is less pressure and you have the vet who is treating the horse and hopefully another senior who can look at the scenario objectively.
No point in anger at insurance company, that is just racking up the stress, put it in a mental box and forget it.
I would try a homeopathy remedy, the tongue has to be clean of food 30 mins before and 30 mins after.
There is one for pushing muck out of the abscess in humans. I will research it for you, its cheap and worth a try.
http://abchomeopathy.com/forum2.php/62550/
probably Hepa sulph or Silicea, I am not expert, I used a qualified doctor for two chronic conditions and the consulation is about an hour, as temperament as well as symptoms are considered, but if only two remedies seem suitable try one for a week  then the other.
Go to a good website for the proper stuff, it is vital you dont touch the stuff, it is put direct on to or under the tongue.
Only you can know when to draw the line, it is when you have run out of options.


----------



## Andalucian (16 November 2015)

Are you sure there isn't some error on the vet's part.......possibly a foreign body left in there?  Baytril knocks out all nasties usually. It is ok to question the vet, I'm sure they're thinking it's a possibility.  Sorry the poor horse has had so much trouble.


----------



## ihatework (16 November 2015)

Have they scanned the area? 
Is there any chance that a swab/similar was left behind from the op? 
It shouldn't happen, but it's not unheard of ....


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (16 November 2015)

ihatework said:



			Have they scanned the area? 
Is there any chance that a swab/similar was left behind from the op? 
It shouldn't happen, but it's not unheard of ....
		
Click to expand...

That is not going to help, they are not going to admit it, but you can ask to see the op notes, I am not sure if they have to count swabs in and swabs out, I doubt it.


----------



## popsdosh (16 November 2015)

To me playing the waiting game with the possibility of internal sutures causing the problem is like playing Russian roulette as its just as likely the abscess may cause peritonitis and then it will be taken out of your hands. You need to be very careful as the wrong decision may give the insurance company enough wiggle room to get out of paying for the loss of the horse if the worse happens.


----------



## ester (16 November 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			That is not going to help, they are not going to admit it, but you can ask to see the op notes, I am not sure if they have to count swabs in and swabs out, I doubt it.
		
Click to expand...

You always count swabs in and swabs out.


----------



## lindsayH (16 November 2015)

Interesting that you refer to Baytril as a 'big gun' antibiotic. I work in small animal practice, but we consider it an old fashioned antibiotic with a fair amount of resistance. However, if the lab has done a culture and sensitivity and says it should work then it should work. Normally, they suggest more than one a/b, is there another you can add in or have you tried them all already? I think the only thing you can do is see what your vet suggests and do it if you can afford it. Get a second opinion if it makes you feel better.
If you can't afford any suggested alternative treatment then all you can do is continue with the cleaning and antibiotics. I would have thought it will become obvious if the wound is going to break down or heal.
Very best of luck, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 November 2015)

Cortez said:



			If your horse is reacting to the sutures and has abscessed as a result, surely she will not suddenly stop being allergic and will continue to react as long as the sutures are in place?
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly what I was told RE the cat in my earlier post.


----------



## dianchi (16 November 2015)

Ok few points,

Get the vet to scan- this isnt normal!
Your cover from the insurance- read small print it would have been there all along- sorry but true.

If you cant afford £100 more, you should look at PTS your horse is obv in pain and you need to do something, even if it is your worst nightmare.

Sorry OP its a horrid position to be


----------



## bonny (16 November 2015)

Is it worth considering different antibiotics ? I had a horse with a lot of serious injuries who became immune to standard ones and had serious infections. In the end we used antibiotics for chickens, I can't remember the name, which was expensive but it worked.


----------



## ester (16 November 2015)

I'd agree vets need to scan, there is no point keeping throwing antibiotics at her if she is reacting to the sutures.


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 November 2015)

I also agree about having a scan done 15 weeks is a long time to be on antibiotics with no joy, my horse was also given the chicken antibiotics when she had a pedal bone scrape, I know it's nothing like whatever your horse has going on but the post from someone saying there vet practice considers baytril to be old fashioned is worth keeping in mind! and even a second opinion would not be a bad idea different vet different experiences you never know.


----------



## ester (16 November 2015)

baytril is pretty common to use for small animals and would be 'old fashioned' for them. The situation is different for horses I think/it is used for longer term issues. It is broad spectrum (which is often where the big gun description comes from!).


----------



## pepsimaxrock (16 November 2015)

How much does a scan cost. My problem is in the first post. There's no money left. But credit card could be extended possibly if a scan isn't too much and is likely to give a definitive prognosis.


----------



## pepsimaxrock (16 November 2015)

Oh and she's not in pain all
The time. She's only in pain when we try and clean the wound. The rest of the time she is happy - is out in her own little paddock during the day can see other horses and is fine


----------



## paddy555 (16 November 2015)

pepsimaxrock said:



			Discharged after 11 days with recovering v serious wound infection. 
That wound has been problematic since and my mare developed a very bloated abdomen. Following box rest she was turned out into tiny paddock has had in hand walking is now in large paddock on her own for about 4 hours a day. She's now lunged in wtc every other day for about 15 - 20 mins. 
The bloated abdomen has retreated somewhat. But the wound persists. She has been on loads of antibiotics noradine and Baytril amongst others. 
Vet reckons she is abcessing due to adverse reaction to internal sutures. Every so often pus breaks through the wound she is relieved and then it starts to build again.
		
Click to expand...

I hate to say it, money or not, surely if this has been going on for 15 weeks the horse should be back with the team who operated so they can find out exactly what is going on or alternatively PTS which seems a shame.
If it has not resolved in 15 weeks why will it resolve in say 20 weeks?


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 November 2015)

ester said:



			baytril is pretty common to use for small animals and would be 'old fashioned' for them. The situation is different for horses I think/it is used for longer term issues. It is broad spectrum (which is often where the big gun description comes from!).
		
Click to expand...

I must admit I have never heard of baytril but my horses have only had minor injuries that required antibiotics so that's probably why apart from the pedal bone problem.


----------



## ester (16 November 2015)

Even if she isn't in pain this isn't going to resolve without assistance. A frank discussion with your vet (scan would be cheap enough but might not give you an answer), a money limit they can work to? She does seem to have cost ££ up to this point if you have spent all insurance + another 3k- I guess from the hospitalisation- and only you can say if you want to spend any more at all.  - It isn't really the insurance companies fault that they had a low limit as different policies do carry different amounts of vet cover, reflected in the premium so the owner can choose.


----------



## pepsimaxrock (16 November 2015)

Prob is horse surgery is much more complicated. And I'm not putting her through it. Also bank is bust


----------



## popsdosh (16 November 2015)

pepsimaxrock said:



			Prob is horse surgery is much more complicated. And I'm not putting her through it. Also bank is bust
		
Click to expand...

If I am totally honest I would go and see the vets and ask them how much they may help you . Some are very good at coming up with a payment plan of some sort. You have been unlucky to have the horse that is allergic maybe! They may be sympathetic with you? 
What Value is she insured for as a total lose. If for more than the treatment may cost maybe the insurance company  if she will a total lose to them if you cant treat her they may pay for treatment if you fore go any payout if it doesnt work out. I know two cases where this was agreed.
I know this will sound very mercinary but if you do try more treatment and by chance it did not work at least your extra cost will likely be covered. If the horse makes it at least you have something to show for the extra expense but do talk to vets first as some of them are humans and the sooner the better as a delay will not help the chances of recovery or make the job any easier . If its just the gut wall stitches internally I dont see it being a big job or that pricey. 
This is the problem with colic surgery today just a straight forward one will be 5K plus you have been very unlucky by the sounds of it and I really feel for you. It is normally on the table or the first few days when they go wrong. It seems a real shame to give up now!!!


----------



## pepsimaxrock (16 November 2015)

Yes my colic surgery was £5.8k. The max I could insure her for with all the companies I tried was 5k. So
It cost 800.00 to get her out of the hospital. The vet fees medications and some small associated expenses have now lifted that to around £3.2k. My limit was £3k and we are far from out of woods. 
This is the last I wil say about insurance but I insured her to the max available and it is insufficient. Colic surgery is not unusual and insurance should cover it. Premiums may have been higher for a higher limit but insurance should cover common conditions. I thought I had done the right thing - but it wasn't enough.


----------



## AnShanDan (17 November 2015)

I've not got much to add to the discussion above, lots of sensible suggestions already. 

One thing does occur to me though. If this is def. an allergic reaction then you might be able to get the vets to claim from the suppliers of the material, or on their own indemnity insurance, which would allow them to treat your horse for the effects of the reaction. 

I have had a horse react to vaccine and need steroids and call outs which I didn't pay for, my vets went back to the vaccine manufacturers and they covered all extra costs in full.

Hope you work something out, I think in your position I'd be giving the mare a bit longer if she is comfortable, but I can totally appreciate it is a horrible situation.


----------



## Luci07 (17 November 2015)

pepsimaxrock said:



			Yes my colic surgery was £5.8k. The max I could insure her for with all the companies I tried was 5k. So
It cost 800.00 to get her out of the hospital. The vet fees medications and some small associated expenses have now lifted that to around £3.2k. My limit was £3k and we are far from out of woods. 
This is the last I wil say about insurance but I insured her to the max available and it is insufficient. Colic surgery is not unusual and insurance should cover it. Premiums may have been higher for a higher limit but insurance should cover common conditions. I thought I had done the right thing - but it wasn't enough.
		
Click to expand...

This is what annoys me about insurance. At times, with the best will and most careful reading of the policy, it does seem that you don't have the cover you think you do. I only learnt about "missing" items when reading other peoples horror stories. Really feel for you, and think you have had some excellent advice on here. I would definitely talk to the vet again and ask them for what they would suggest/payment plan/other options.


----------



## twiggy2 (17 November 2015)

Cortez said:



			If your horse is reacting to the sutures and has abscessed as a result, surely she will not suddenly stop being allergic and will continue to react as long as the sutures are in place? What does your vet say?
		
Click to expand...

internal sutures should dissolve so I would imagine the vets are thinking once the material has gone the wound will heal. Op you need to speak to your vets about long term prognosis and likely costs and make your decision, if you can't afford it then you can't afford it and that is your decision made anyway.
The financial limit would have been stated in paperwork at the time you took the insurance out, often the more expensive policies have higher financial limits but yours is a tough way to find that out.


----------



## Goldenstar (17 November 2015)

OP I think I would advise a face to face meeting the vet or vets with no horse there , I was present when fatties owner tried to have a similar talk with him standing next to her .
It was too hard ,too painful ,do it in a room at the vets , make a list of your questions mainly I would think will the sutures dissolve and when they do will that resolve the issue .
What did they say to you about costs before the surgery did they warn you it was likely to be over budget , you might be able to agree a payment plan with them .
I don't think if I where you I would have any further surgery but you really need to understand fully what the various scenarios are ?
I am very sorry you are in this horrible situation have a huge hug , in life even when you do everything right it goes wrong it's just rotten luck .


----------



## pepsimaxrock (17 November 2015)

Iona was referred to the surgery - so there are two sets of vets involved.  I was told that the surgery would be around £4500, but of course there are livery charges and she developed the wound infection whilst in hospital, had a second colic, dodged the bullet so it took 11 days for her to be discharged.  Hence costs leaping to £5.8k. 

I plan to do as the vet suggests - it is a week since she was here - and see how Iona is a couple of weeks following the last vet assessment.  Then if things are getting no better I will arrange for a meeting with vet - at the practice.  I'll probably take my husband too (non horsey but he knows everything thats going on) so he can recall whats being said and be supportive.
I am really concerned about the money as I am beginning to cut down my hours of employment as I approach retirement age so this could get sticky.  
However I have had some amazing advice on here - and its been great to share - with knowlegeable and supportive community.  Thanks so much  xxx


----------



## pepsimaxrock (17 November 2015)

twiggy2 said:



			internal sutures should dissolve so I would imagine the vets are thinking once the material has gone the wound will heal.....
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly what the vet is expecting to happen but it has been 15 weeks - the suture material is supposed to dissolve after 90 days.  I read in a post on here that sutures can take 6 months to dissolve, mentioned that to vet and she agreed it could.
But its terrible hanging around watching the pus drip out and not being able to clean it properly due to the pain she is in on cleaning.  
Last week the vet said that she knew of one that was still suppurating after 5 years - horse was in normal work, I can hardly believe it....


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 November 2015)

The reason that I was told that waiting wasn't a good option was due the high risk of sepsis/blood poisoning. I guess in your position PMR, it might be worth the risk to keep going and continue waiting.


----------



## Zerotolerance (23 November 2015)

Not sure how much help this is going to be but:
My elderly gelding had his 2nd colic surgery at the age of 25 some 3 years ago. (First one at 19. both pendunculated lipoma, first one with displaced caecium too & 3 metres small intestine removed.)
2nd surgery was very straightforward and ready to come home after 4 days when, bang, he got a massive, massive hock infection - they think from bacteria migrating from gut to hock! Identified as Aeromonas Hydrophila - never seen in a horse before, usually in fish in stagnant water (wtf?). Infection became way more life threatening than the colic surgery and crazy expensive to treat. He had 3 generals within 7 days, joint flushes under GA, plus about 6- 8 standing flushes and was in horspital for 3 weeks. He had massive doses of every know antibiotic (including Baytril) We just could not get his levels down to what they considered "normal" although they eventually stabilised, nbut the vets still wanted them lower. In the end I said, how do we know what is "normal" for him? Are all horses exactly the same? After 3 weeks and a £10k bill (gulp) we brought him home, on antibiotics still, to see how he got on. Touch wood he is now nearly 29 and his hock eventually settled down.
The info that may or may not be helpful from this is:- 
(i) Once you start down the road of trying to rid the infection the bill can just keep mounting at a ridiculous rate, so try to pin your vet down as to likely scenarios. 
(ii) Don't be afraid to challenge them if you do not understand their reasoning or why they are doing (or not doing) certain things - you know your own horse and are after all the paying customer.
(iii) You can get lucky and eventually get rid of the infection


----------



## pepsimaxrock (24 November 2015)

Mild improvement this week. Today a yardmate was having vet out on a 'free visit' so decided to join in. Anyway it ended up as horsey having winter coat hair clipped off the wound to enable better cleaning (sedation required) and a fair amount of manipulating of the broken down tissue to enable release of a load of gunk from her abdomen. (OMG haven't had bill but I know it will be £££). 
A fairly large 'linear chunk of protein'  was taken out of a wound hole - honestly - courgette shaped about 25cm long - gruesome. Plenty more gunk n blood. 
She's a wee bit sore tonight but I'm hoping this is the beginning of the end. Time will tell xxx


----------



## Pinkvboots (24 November 2015)

fingers crossed for you op you certainly have been through it.


----------



## honetpot (25 November 2015)

pepsimaxrock said:



			Mild improvement this week. Today a yardmate was having vet out on a 'free visit' so decided to join in. Anyway it ended up as horsey having winter coat hair clipped off the wound to enable better cleaning (sedation required) and a fair amount of manipulating of the broken down tissue to enable release of a load of gunk from her abdomen. (OMG haven't had bill but I know it will be £££). 
A fairly large 'linear chunk of protein'  was taken out of a wound hole - honestly - courgette shaped about 25cm long - gruesome. Plenty more gunk n blood. 
She's a wee bit sore tonight but I'm hoping this is the beginning of the end. Time will tell xxx
		
Click to expand...

I know you say she finds it painful to clean but if you can irrigate it with a 50ml syringe with saline or cooled boiled water it will keep the hole open and allow to keep draining. You do not want the hole to close and although it looks awful the fact that its draining out is a good thing.


----------



## Goldenstar (25 November 2015)

Just wanted to say good luck I hope it turns out well for you.


----------



## pepsimaxrock (25 November 2015)

honetpot said:



			I know you say she finds it painful to clean but if you can irrigate it with a 50ml syringe with saline or cooled boiled water it will keep the hole open and allow to keep draining. You do not want the hole to close and although it looks awful the fact that its draining out is a good thing.
		
Click to expand...

This is part of our regime


----------



## EQUIDAE (25 November 2015)

Firstly I am so so sorry that this has happened to you. It's a dreadful situation to be in when you think you are covered - and something which I have only recently been contemplating myself due to others' posts. It must be so hard to see it through when you don't know the cause or the outcome. I have been in a similar situation with my dog - see my reply to this quote.



ihatework said:



			Have they scanned the area? 
Is there any chance that a swab/similar was left behind from the op? 
It shouldn't happen, but it's not unheard of ....
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly what happened to me - I have a lurcher who skinned himself on barbed wire and needed the whole of his side reattatching. There was one area (under the armpit) where the wound didn't heal and the vet just put it down to location and the fact that he had taught skin and was lean. 2 changes of vet, multiple visits, multiple swabs (none showing infection), 5 different vets and 2 YEARS later, my new vet took him in and sedated him to have a furtle in the wound - and pulled out a rubber drain! 3 months later and he still hadn't healed so I asked them to put him under general - they pulled out another drain that had migrated up. Within 7 days he was healed. Crazy that there were two drains, that they had marked off as removed according to their notes. So it does happen... My boy also wasn't insured 

Something needs investigating ASAP as this can go on for years - my boy is proof of this. If there is something left inside the wound will never heal


----------



## applecart14 (25 November 2015)

EQUIDAE said:



			Firstly I am so so sorry that this has happened to you. It's a dreadful situation to be in when you think you are covered - and something which I have only recently been contemplating myself due to others' posts. It must be so hard to see it through when you don't know the cause or the outcome. I have been in a similar situation with my dog - see my reply to this quote.



This is exactly what happened to me - I have a lurcher who skinned himself on barbed wire and needed the whole of his side reattatching. There was one area (under the armpit) where the wound didn't heal and the vet just put it down to location and the fact that he had taught skin and was lean. 2 changes of vet, multiple visits, multiple swabs (none showing infection), 5 different vets and 2 YEARS later, my new vet took him in and sedated him to have a furtle in the wound - and pulled out a rubber drain! 3 months later and he still hadn't healed so I asked them to put him under general - they pulled out another drain that had migrated up. Within 7 days he was healed. Crazy that there were two drains, that they had marked off as removed according to their notes. So it does happen... My boy also wasn't insured 

Something needs investigating ASAP as this can go on for years - my boy is proof of this. If there is something left inside the wound will never heal 

Click to expand...

OMG did the original vets who performed the operation refund you the vets bill as it was their error? How on earth did all the other vets miss this and what made the last vet investigate in the end??  That is totally shocking, it makes you wonder if this is what has happened in the OP's case.


----------



## EQUIDAE (25 November 2015)

applecart14 said:



			OMG did the original vets who performed the operation refund you the vets bill as it was their error? How on earth did all the other vets miss this and what made the last vet investigate in the end??  That is totally shocking, it makes you wonder if this is what has happened in the OP's case.
		
Click to expand...

I reported the original vets to the RCVS but was told 'it's just one of those things, we're very sorry'. It was a flat drain so you couldn't really feel it due to residual swelling. The last vet investigated in the end as I pushed quite strongly that I wanted it resolving - at 2 years it was getting a bit ridiculous. He's made a complete recovery and is barely even scarred now


----------



## pepsimaxrock (3 December 2015)

A development. Not necessarily a welcome one. The wound / abscessing issue has really improved in the last week. She now only has about 4 little belly abscesses - and they are very very little. 
She colicked again on Tuesday. Sweating, pawing ground, down and rolling (she rarely rolls normally) flank watching, raised temperature and breathing, mildly off her food (greedy mare). 
Call vet out tell her I cannot go on like this so vet is prepared. I lunge her thank goodness for indoor school. Vet arrives and suggests possibly equine IBS. could have been cause of original colic. Administers buscopan, painkiller and anti in flam steroids. We wait to see what happens. After an hour Iona is fine asking for food so vet goes home oH and support troops go home I stay to tidy up and watch her for another hour. Half an hour later down she goes again. Back into school walk her round and phone vet who comes prepared to 'finish it'. By the time vet gets here Iona goes down again so we let her. Roll and roll and roll. Springs to her feet perky as anything again looking to eat. We deny food and keep her in the indoor all night. I return to check her intermittently (twice - a 36 mile round trip each time) and yo checks her as well. She is perky at midnight and 3am quiet at 7 but ok. A v v quiet day in the stable follows she is now prescribed 450mg prednisolone daily. That comes in the form of 90 cat pills. Cost still unknown need to phone vet but I've had advice on here. We want to clear the inflamed tissues. She's also to get hay not haulage as haulage slightly acidic. 
Quiet today but brighter this evening according to yard. I have not been up I am on full livery in week although I go most days. 
Watch this space lol. And thanks for support friends xxx
Today she is turned out for a few hours.


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 December 2015)

Oh sheesh, these horses put us through the wringer, don't they. Fingers crossed that it all settles down, but it must feel like it has been going on forever.

Take care of yourself, too.


----------



## PorkChop (3 December 2015)

Crikey, I bet you are exhausted and an emotional wreck.

Sending you hugs, and I really hope you have a solution either way soon x


----------



## conniegirl (3 December 2015)

Not useful for you now but for others may be useful.
KBIS do a policy with £7.5k colic cover with additional cover for hospitalisation.


----------



## pepsimaxrock (3 December 2015)

Still not enough but obvs helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 December 2015)

You really are going through the wringer ,
Keeping hanging in there.


----------



## pepsimaxrock (4 December 2015)

Thanks everyone. Will keep you posted re future developments. Hopefully more positive x


----------



## pepsimaxrock (13 December 2015)

A nice positive one. Following her colic on 1/12 Iona took awhile to recover she was quiet for days but perked up last weekend. Sufficient for me to go away for a week on a work training course in Edinburgh. 
Couldn't wait to see her on Saturday morning and..................... she looks amazing. Bright eyes shiny coat shod in the week so happy feet ( she has good feet). Happy me. 
It took me 6 hours to drive back from the yard (17 miles away) in the rotten weather. But the pictures of my well and happy girl got me through the slog of the snow and ice. 
Back up this morning. Still looking great. There are no more abscessing holes. It does look a little bit soft and pussy in one area but phoning vet for advice tomorrow. 
What a conundrum this sweet mare is!


----------



## bonny (13 December 2015)

Lovely to hear a good update, hopefully this is the beginning of her regaining her health and putting this behind her. Please keep us up to date with progress x


----------



## Regandal (13 December 2015)

Good news!   I'm intrigued by the lump of 'elongated protein' that came out of her abdomen.  Did you happen to get a good look at it?


----------



## pepsimaxrock (14 December 2015)

I didn't see it as I was at work when vet came. I have a photo of it but I have no idea how to post on here. That's all it was - a long piece of abscessy flesh. Quite unpleasant.


----------



## pepsimaxrock (23 December 2015)

Oh well here we go again.  Interestingly the wound has healed, she has very very little swelling left and it looks as though this issue is all sorted 

However ....... following her gradual change to hay rather than haylage at the beginning of the month Iona on Saturday started to refuse to eat her hay.  This is v unusual.  She is not a stressy complicated horse.  She loves to eat.  She is still eating and loving her feed rations (breakfast and tea of scoop chaff, scoop sugarbeet).  Just doesnt want the hay.  Its soaked.  On Monday Vet advises feed it dry and persevere, she should not have possibly pickled haylage due to IBS.....
Tuesday this has got serious, she is lying down very frequently and still not eating hay although she whinnies at passing yardmates bearing haylage, straw etc anything different.  Clever yard groom suggests feeding some different hay and yes she loves it but is still lying down mildly sweating, low level colic symptoms.
I am 200 miles away in Glasgow being good with family Xmas activities, desperate to get back to my girl.
After a difficult night when she was monitored by my (fantastic) YO she gets turned out this morning (eeek)  
Vet turns up to see other clients and I have asked him to see Iona too.  He diagnoses impaction due to change of diet to hay gives her fluids directly and turns her straight back out advising resumption of haylage which she loves.  Finally I get to yard and she is looking well, having had a half net of haylage and I give her another.  She will get another overnight.  Lets see how she is in the morning.  Thanks for your patience xxx


----------



## Nari (23 December 2015)

Sometimes you need to put aside the text book and look at the horse in front of you. Haylage may not be ideal, but she eats it & was coping on it. Maybe offer hay alongside, but if it was me I wouldn't be taking away the only forage she'll eat.

Fingers crossed for her x


----------



## superpony (23 December 2015)

I have had a read through this thread and gosh you have been through it!

I agree with Nari if she will eat it and seems fine with it I would stick to the haylage. Mine is prone to impaction colic I do feed him hay which is soaked and lots of carrots as well as turnout every day whatever the weather which seems to help him.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 December 2015)

pepsimaxrock said:



			Please do not post in reply to say that you would never consider colic surgery.  That would contribute nothing at best and be unhelpful. 

My horse colicked on 4/8 and was operated for LDD straightaway. Discharged after 11 days with recovering v serious wound infection. 
That wound has been problematic since and my mare developed a very bloated abdomen. Following box rest she was turned out into tiny paddock has had in hand walking is now in large paddock on her own for about 4 hours a day. She's now lunged in wtc every other day for about 15 - 20 mins. 
The bloated abdomen has retreated somewhat. But the wound persists. She has been on loads of antibiotics noradine and Baytril amongst others. 
Vet reckons she is abcessing due to adverse reaction to internal sutures. Every so often pus breaks through the wound she is relieved and then it starts to build again. 
She is in pain when you clean her wound - daily task - but otherwise fine and happy good appetite normal temperature etc. 
I was insured but am now 3k over limit. I cannot afford even £100 more. 
Any thoughts friends?
		
Click to expand...

Glad things are looking up for your girl


----------



## pepsimaxrock (23 December 2015)

Exactly. Let's just make her happy X


----------



## pepsimaxrock (21 January 2016)

Just a little update. Since Christmas Iona has been very very well. Had vet out on Tuesday to check progress. 
Bit double edged. 
She has developed a hernia. At any given point her intestines could become caught in it strangulate and it will be curtains. 
But generally she is well. Vet v v happy with her hernia notwithstanding. She was lunged under saddle Tuesday ridden by yard groom on Wednesday -and today - I rode my lovely horse for the first time in 6 months. 
She's a happy bunny. So am I. 
Who knows where the future leads. 
We will just venture out on that road. But for now all is pretty well. 
Thank you forum friends for tons of support and advice. I appreciate it massively!!


----------



## conniegirl (21 January 2016)

I had a pony with a hernia and he lived to the ripe old age of 34!


----------



## pepsimaxrock (21 January 2016)

Great news ! That's really encouraging. She's not much more than pony sized xx


----------



## conniegirl (22 January 2016)

He had occasional bouts of intestines getting caught, normally it was just a case of vet giving muscle relaxants and a mild sedative then giving things a good prod!
We bought him aged 12 and he passed away from old age at 34.


----------



## Jnhuk (25 January 2016)

pepsimaxrock said:



			Just a little update. Since Christmas Iona has been very very well. Had vet out on Tuesday to check progress. 
Bit double edged. 
She has developed a hernia. At any given point her intestines could become caught in it strangulate and it will be curtains. 
But generally she is well. Vet v v happy with her hernia notwithstanding. She was lunged under saddle Tuesday ridden by yard groom on Wednesday -and today - I rode my lovely horse for the first time in 6 months. 
She's a happy bunny. So am I. 
Who knows where the future leads. 
We will just venture out on that road. But for now all is pretty well. 
Thank you forum friends for tons of support and advice. I appreciate it massively!!
		
Click to expand...

Just coming late to this thread and I am so pleased for you that things are looking more positive and that you are back on board!!! Absolutely delighted for you.


----------



## pepsimaxrock (29 January 2016)

Jnhuk said:



			Just coming late to this thread and I am so pleased for you that things are looking more positive and that you are back on board!!! Absolutely delighted for you.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much. We have been riding for 2 weeks now next week our yard groom diced will introduce canter. She comes off the - massively reduced dose of - steroids next Thursday. I am planning a late Feb walk and trot dressage comp. serious horse tidying required. Thanks so much for your good wishes xxx


----------



## pepsimaxrock (21 February 2016)

Another little update. 
Iona did her first competition today. An Intro dressage. We had to go HC because of previous good results ( not earth shattering) but we got a PB! 
She loved it. I thought she might be scared of the big white boards but no, the memory cane flooding back and the dear wee mare got on with her job. 
Thanks for sticking with us. Xxc


----------



## jojo5 (22 February 2016)

Just brilliant to read a story that is going in a positive direction! Enjoy each and every moment with your mare.


----------



## pepsimaxrock (25 September 2016)

Just a little update - Iona has had many mild colics since I last posted, we now have a kit from the vet which deals with the first steps and it seems to be working.  We (me and the YM and staff) are learning to manage her grazing / haylage / feed etc to cope with her gannet tendencies and - AFX - things are going well.
Today - we competed our first showjumping since the surgery - and we won!!  Love my little horse xxx


----------



## Goldenstar (25 September 2016)

So pleased for you .


----------

